# Worst traveler freakout you've seen?



## Monkeywrench

You know what I'm talking about--the kid you pick up, or the person you meet in a town that wants to tag along with the punx, but only ends up not being able to handle life on the road, freaks out and heads back home. 

I've heard stories of these things happening on trains--kids not being able to handle the long hours of waiting, or getting too scared to eat out of dumpsters, etc. 

I've had kids just start crying and missing home, or decide they'd leave in the middle of the night and catch a greyhound home. What's the worst you've seen? 

(and I apologize in advance if there's an old thread about this--I tried searching for one!)


----------



## wartomods

being homesick is not easy. Never happened that to me ( mind you i have "homebases" and not permanently on the road)
But similar things have happened, like: "i am gonna get back and get a ride home, my sisters wedding is in three weeks i have to get a job"


----------



## Wolfeyes

Not so much a traveler freakout, but a freakout none the less.

I was at the the Ocala Rainbow gathering last year with my friend Ducki(not the one here) and her sister. As we were leaving this older hippie chick comes stumbling out of the woods, looking all disoriented and confused. She's babbling incoherently, saying something about "No Rain", a dead baby inside her, and how she keeps trying to die but an angel won't let her. My friends ran off to fetch help, I stayed with her. I kept offering her water and telling her to sit, but she refused, and kept walking down the trail.

Help arrives, tells us she's been like that for three days now, escaped the first time they tried to help her and was lost until just then. One of the people who came to help mentions she might have had a miscarriage and is suffering from toxic shock. The confused lady actually starts fighting them off as they try to load her into the van to take her back to the care center.

They finally managed to get her restrained and in the van, but not before she split one woman's lip open. The whole incident really shook us up, Ducki even swore off going to another gathering...


----------



## menu

this isnt really a specific time but in my experience the biggest freak outs Ive seen from traveling kids is the ones who use dope. I personally dont do the shit. but one example was about 3 weeks ago I was leaving the bay area with my two road dogs and they were freaking out cause they couldnt get any methadone. they didnt get mad at me but they just fought with each other sooooo much. it was annoying. good people bad drugs=bad time


----------



## bote

that was perfect Arrow


----------



## wartomods

lol arrow that last line, ahhh


----------



## Gudj

I freaked out the first time I rode trains and decided I would rather hitch alone from Knoxville to Nola than to get on another train, thus leaving my very nice group of 3 to ride by themselves. 

...I have since gotten over it.


----------



## Hollywood

so none of you that have stories about others ever have freak out moments?


----------



## Monkeywrench

Hit us with your best, Hollywood!


----------



## Hollywood

i am a noob so i don't really have traveling freakout stories. when i was on a road trip i had a good job and a place to live so i wanted to go home and ended up doing so because i hated OK city


----------



## Mouse

well, I had to run back home after a boyfriend beat the living shit out of me and I had a nervous breakdown because i realized just how fucked my life had become. 

can't say i know anyone personally whose done that. usually those things happen in your own time when you're alone and at your weakest so others don't get the satisfaction of seeing it happen.


----------



## drunken marauder

I've had a couple of freak outs... Normally they involve the police looking for me.. Running out of places to camp/and or hustle.. Being sick and owing the dopeman enough money that he really wants to see me.. Nothing to drastic really... But what is a freak out?? Someone fight or flight mode going into hyper drive..


----------



## Komjaunimas

Well ill try to put my thoughts together for this story.
2 Years ago in ~mid august, me and squatters/punkers from Lithuania were chillin in amsterdam, busking and singing russian songs. One guy in costume approached us and had a talk with us, he was also lithuanian. Few days later he came to us and said that he has lost all his money, haven't found a job, has no home at all (nor in lithuania, nor anywhere else). So we took him to our friends squat (NOTE : the squat was 4 story high, 8 or so flats, hot water, electricity, computers, internet ... life in there was like in "parents flat") so it was no big deal for him (all his life he was a construction worker, and had nothing to do with "alternative people or living"), aphter we left in the end of august other friends taught him to shoplift, busk... etc. But in end of February/beggining of March, the squat got evicted, they spent few days in the street till they managed to find a new squat with no electricity etc (camping indoors), and thats where the shit hits the fan... for 3 more months, he would go with me shoplift and mumble how he isn't supposed to be here, how its not his way of life, how he deserves better, bla bla bla. Aphter they got evicted from that squat in mid june, he slept few nights under the bridge , freaked out and ran away (trains?hitchin? i dunno..) to Italy, last i heard of him in mid summer he was sleeping under the bridge in Rome (triyng to find a job, rent a flat, get his life straight...)


----------



## drunken marauder

Komjaunimas said:


> Well ill try to put my thoughts together for this story.
> 2 Years ago in ~mid august, me and squatters/punkers from Lithuania were chillin in amsterdam, busking and singing russian songs. One guy in costume approached us and had a talk with us, he was also lithuanian. Few days later he came to us and said that he has lost all his money, haven't found a job, has no home at all (nor in lithuania, nor anywhere else). So we took him to our friends squat (NOTE : the squat was 4 story high, 8 or so flats, hot water, electricity, computers, internet ... life in there was like in "parents flat") so it was no big deal for him (all his life he was a construction worker, and had nothing to do with "alternative people or living"), aphter we left in the end of august other friends taught him to shoplift, busk... etc. But in end of February/beggining of March, the squat got evicted, they spent few days in the street till they managed to find a new squat with no electricity etc (camping indoors), and thats where the shit hits the fan... for 3 more months, he would go with me shoplift and mumble how he isn't supposed to be here, how its not his way of life, how he deserves better, bla bla bla. Aphter they got evicted from that squat in mid june, he slept few nights under the bridge , freaked out and ran away (trains?hitchin? i dunno..) to Italy, last i heard of him in mid summer he was sleeping under the bridge in Rome (triyng to find a job, rent a flat, get his life straight...)



Im so jealous where do I sign up???


----------



## lice

deveranti said:


> this isnt really a specific time but in my experience the biggest freak outs Ive seen from traveling kids is the ones who use dope. I personally dont do the shit. but one example was about 3 weeks ago I was leaving the bay area with my two road dogs and they were freaking out cause they couldnt get any methadone. they didnt get mad at me but they just fought with each other sooooo much. it was annoying. good people bad drugs=bad time



ive had a similar experience with a couple who was into junk. i met em in santa fe and we agreed to travel together but i kicked rocks after a couple hours. they would fight nonstop about little shit and i drove me crazy i feel bad for em they were from michigan i think.


----------



## Komjaunimas

pritymic said:


> Im so jealous where do I sign up???



I didn't quite get you, but if its about squatting... its a sad story...
Squatting in Netherlands was banned in 2009.12.01, from 2010.01.01 its a criminal offense thath can lead for upto 3 years of imprisonment


----------



## finn

Arrow, I think you win with that story, I've seen more freakouts as a street medic than anything else- and usually it'd be one of my medic partners. But anyway, worst I've had when traveling is when the girl I was hitchhiking with was convinced that the car that had stopped for us was some kind of undercover cop... An old man who was obviously a vietnam war veteran hippy who never let go- there were photos of him and his buddies on the back window- on his hat- everywhere. He's not a cop, I told her, and if you're not coming in, then I'm leaving you here. We were in the middle of nowhere in maryland. Her vibe sense was pretty much nonexistent, but she came along, though after that summer while we traveled together, it took a while before I could hang around her without automatically getting annoyed. Other than that, just boys who apparently weren't as hard as they thought they were, who would disappear all of a sudden.

Actually years ago I tried living in Philly, but after a few months I had to leave because my lungs started to clog up with philly air. It just kept getting harder and harder to bike into center city from west philly, so finally when it finally winded me, I decided to pack up and leave for some cleaner air. Some people thought I got arrested when I disappeared. Guess I should have told more people about it. It was kind of a freakout.


----------



## lobotomy3yes

ArrowInOre said:


> And all meg and I could think about was the Karma that was about to hit him the minute he goes to take a leak in Jail and the big boys spot them Betty Boop panties on his ass, LOL


Hahahahahaha. Good god that shit is great. I actually lol'd.


----------



## Nym

speaking of freak outs
i got a personal one for yall

in arcata
siting in redwood park
i decided it would be a great idea to eat a shit ton of acid
and help the group drink 5 spacebags
bad bad idea
some screaming and yelling and a black out later
i wake up to find out
i went complete wing nut
thought i was being choked and couldnt breath
4 of my friends had to hold me down for a good while 
to keep me from further riping out my hair and facial piercings
this went on for a good 2 hours

so yes
even the best of us have those moments
of complete total wingnut freak outs

i think it was fucking funny as shit
and will comtinue to stay away from lsd


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed

A few weeks ago I was livin in oakland and was kinda getting my shit together until a friend showed up with a girl. He was hitchin to nola and he kinda convinced me to go with him to get him on some trains. I agreed on a whim and decided to go. Through a strange series of events me and my girlfriend ended up seperated from this kid in northern nevada being snowed on for 3 days. I kept seeing sign for towns near my hometown. I decided now would be a good time to go home and take care of some things I was badly putting off. So I just said fuck it and walked to the NBD hiway and caught a ride home for halloween. Closest thing to a freak out I've had I guess


----------



## bfalk420

Sometimes when i freak out I smoke 300 dollars worth of crack and just figure things out after that. Never really had a freak out on the road I just freak out when I'm home.


----------



## bote

that´s pretty much like me, except I trade about 300$ worth of stock options, I just say gosh darn it all to hell and invest in lost causes like salt free peanut butter and public water treatment plants. and then I feel much better


----------



## macks

I definately had a hilarious freak out getting pissed off in Memphis last fall. A buddy of mine and I were camped out in this empty semi truck trailer next to a swampy-area on the outskirts of Memphis trying to catch a train. In the 2 days we were there we saw two kind-of catchable IM trains with very few ridables but didn't end up catching them. We were pretty desperate by the end of our stay to get the hell out of there as we had been eating nearby fast food and getting eaten alive by mosquitos the whole time. It poured rain for all of the second day. 

So my buddy is a little more ancy to leave than me, so he convinces me to walk around and try to find the place in the yard where we can catch a junk train just to get out of Memphis. I tell him that I'm totally down for going if the rain lets up but that I -do not- want to be walking around in the middle of fucking nowhere industrial district all night in the pouring rain and would rather just kick it in the trailer if that was going to be the case. 

The rain let up a bit and we took off, lo and behold about 3 hours of walking later I'm standing in the pouring rain yelling "GOD FUCKING DAMN IT THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT I DIDN'T WANT TO HAPPEN AND IT'S FUCKING HAPPENING!! FUCK FUCK FUCK!!!" I'm generally just being a big whiny bastard about the whole thing while my buddy is trying not to laugh out loud at me. It was a hilariously frustrating situation. Eventually we got some coffee at a truck stop and hung out there until the security guard kicked us out at like 2:15am, by then the rain had pretty much stopped.

That was when I learned the importance of a decent rain-proofing setup, mine was pretty minimal at the time. Oh well, I'm not usually that testy but 5 days of actively trying to catch a train out of Memphis and failing wore me pretty thin, and Memphis sucks!!


----------



## Dirty Rig

hm...never seen any homesick-induced freakouts, but danno sure flipped shitty for days after accidently chugging a tallboy full of urine.


see kids, this is why we don't imbibe from discarded cans you find on the floor of a squat. i don't care how full they are.


----------



## mbgeorge

the only "freak out" i've ever seen.. me and my roaddog had bumped into some kids in san diego and traveled with them for a bit to colton where we planned on hopping north to reno or vegas well we waited for three days for a north bound... and nothing.. it got to the point where we just wanted to get out of colton so we hopped the next eastbound that came through, we didn't realize this was a hot shot and jumped on it drunk as fuck with hardly any water, so the next day it's early in the morning and already getting hot as fuck, and we have like an inch of water in the bottom of a gallon jug between me and my roaddog the other kids had already guzzled all their water, so i say that i'm getting off next time the train stops near or in a town to re-gear saying we were drunk and stupid to get on a train without any water heading east through arizona in the middle of summer... everyone else thinks we'll be fine... but i decide i'm getting off either way, well to make a long story short the train will NOT stop and hardly slows down ... blows right through yuma about the time it's getting so hot that we have to put our sleeping bags under us because the steel was so hot, well one of these kids starts having heat stroke while another one informs us that he has a cell phone, we are all on the verge of heat stroke at this point i couldn't even feel my hands, and kept going in and out of conciesnous so laddie decides to call the cops on ourselves, they basically laughed at us cause we had no idea where we are and they said they couldn't trace the car we were on... which is bullshit.. anyhow the train finally slows down enough in the middle of nowhere that we think it might stop so we start packing up this other kid doesn't grab anything just climbs up the porch gets to the side says "I CAN'T TAKE IT ANYMORE!!!!!" and jumps off i still haven't ever heard from or seen this kid, but he hit the ground hard enough that it shot train rocks over the side of the 48 into the bucket... we all looked over the edge and he was just laying there holding his side... the train didn't slow down enough to get off for a few more miles, but we finally got off and found some water and got a ride into the closest town. hooooray for marana


----------



## bote

great reminder of why I don´t travel with people unless I know them. No offense, but calling the cops on yourself, that´s about as amateur night as it gets.


----------



## Tare

Dirty Rig said:


> hm...never seen any homesick-induced freakouts, but danno sure flipped shitty for days after accidently chugging a tallboy full of urine.
> 
> 
> see kids, this is why we don't imbibe from discarded cans you find on the floor of a squat. i don't care how full they are.



Wadup Matt, so Danno Killed a tall can full o' piss eh? HAHAHAHHAHA...HAHAHHAHAHHAHAAHHA, ok, im done.

Oh, wait, was that in philly, i think i might remeber that...



bote said:


> great reminder of why I don´t travel with people unless I know them. No offense, but calling the cops on yourself, that´s about as amateur night as it gets.



What this guy said. What kind of shit is that?


----------



## Dirty Rig

Tare said:


> Wadup Matt, so Danno Killed a tall can full o' piss eh? HAHAHAHHAHA...HAHAHHAHAHHAHAAHHA, ok, im done.



haha yeah man. he found some tallboy on the 6th floor and came storming downstairs throwing a pissfit. he was yelling and freakin' out (as he tended to do) and throwing shit. bitched about it all morning like it was everyone's fault but his.


----------



## Tare

Heh, heh, yeah i remember that. I honestly think he took it pretty well,i would've hurt SOMEBODY! Sadistic bastards...heh heh


----------



## 40ozprophet

reminds me of when my friend drank a beer full of ash and spit...vomited in the sink. sweet misery.


----------



## lobotomy3yes

Not a traveling freakout, but a pretty bad freakout nonetheless.

It was halloween night 09 and I went to some party in Vancouver, WA. I had just started taking addy again and hadn't really thought about mixing it with alcohol. Didn't really seem like a big deal anyway. So I start drinking out of these fifths we had and having a good time. I got wasted real quick which was weird and I didn't even drink too much compared to what I usually did around then. Bad idea. Bad, _bad_ idea.

Basically I remember about the fist hour of that night. I guess I just started puking uncontrollably and hella tweaking. Some drunk girl apparently started talking to me and telling me that I had to get to a hospital or I was going to die. I know she meant well, but that is definitely NOT something you want to tell someone having an amphetamine freakout. That's where I lost it. My friends say that I just started repeating "I'm going to die, I'm going to die, I'm going to die." over and over again. My friend put me in his car to pass out and went back inside. He comes out to check on me and I am sprawled face first on the curb in a puddle of vomit and blood from my face. The best part is his car door was still shut and locked! There was vomit on the side of his car and the window. Yeah. So I totally fell out of a nonmoving car WINDOW while puking and curbstomped myself. I was passed out and he put me back in the car. By then people started gathering around seeing as there is some dude just laying on the ground face against the curb. People started talking to me and I guess I just fucking lost it. I started screaming "I'M GOING TO DIE!" at the top of my lungs. For some reason I like vividly remember what I was feeling like at that moment. I felt like my heart was going to explode out of my body it was beating so fast. I thought oh shit I better call my dad and tell him I love him before I go. I mean, what a shitty way to lose your son lol. I ask for a phone to call my dad (rather calmly too) and the drunk people start getting really nervous. A lot of minors there and they thought I was going to dial 911. Man I couldn't even spell 911 at that point lol. No one would give me a damn phone though! Imagine that you are about to die and all you want to do is tell your fam you love them, and no one will let you use their phone! Then the freakout got worse. I just started screaming "give me a fucking phone, I need to call my fucking dad before I fucking die!" and shit like that. Eventually I started vomiting again and literally vomited out my lip ring. Then I just started moaning about phones and dads and my friend was like "oh shit, maybe he really IS in trouble." I call my dad and start apologizing for everything I've ever done and some stupid fucking drunk chick takes my phone. I start screaming again and my dad is hearing all of this after being woken up in the middle of the night lol. The girl keeps saying that I'll be fine, just had too much to drink and need to sleep. My dad is like uhhh no way is THAT from alcohol. He tells her to bring me to a hospital and she starts baby talking him lol. He gets pissed and finally just tells them to bring me over there ASAP. Someone brought me home and my dad said I was over the toilet for the next two hours before I went to bed.


The best part of it is that I wake up the next morning (I was a pirate for halloween) with absolutely no recollection of anything and I am wearing nothing but these huge pirate pants. No wallet, no smokes, no phone, no shirt, no socks, no shoes. I am covered in vomit, mud, and blood, and I'm in fucking pirate pants. Lol.


I have never had anything like that happen again, but apparently for some people mixing adderall and alcohol makes you go bonkers. My friend said it's like shooting meth into your heart and that most people's hearts stop when this happens. So yeah I would not recommend mixing this. 99% of the time it just lets you drink shit tons more booze, but man that 1% isn't worth it lol.


----------



## mksnowboarder

There aren't any particular interactions you'd have to worry about between racemic amphetamine salts and alcohol. It sounds like you just took too much adderall (and maybe too much booze), and got pretty sick.

If we're talking about adderall freakouts, I have one. I used to do MANY drugs when I was younger, including a two week binge on amphetamine. I mean redosing hourly for two straight weeks, never sleeping or eating. I had a psychotic break from reality. I thought I was in a mental ward, and had been locked there for years. At another point, I was seriously considering shooting myself with a nearby handgun because I thought that two people had been killed violently due to my actions. Then I actually went to N. Dakota (weird, as I've never been there) to hunt down the killer.

Luckily, I had my girlfriend with me and she was able to talk me down. That was the most scared I've ever been of anything in my life, and a large part of why I'm mostly sober these days. I still worry that if she hadn't been there, I might not have made it back to sanity...

mike


----------



## lobotomy3yes

mksnowboarder said:


> There aren't any particular interactions you'd have to worry about between racemic amphetamine salts and alcohol. It sounds like you just took too much adderall (and maybe too much booze), and got pretty sick.
> 
> If we're talking about adderall freakouts, I have one. I used to do MANY drugs when I was younger, including a two week binge on amphetamine. I mean redosing hourly for two straight weeks, never sleeping or eating. I had a psychotic break from reality. I thought I was in a mental ward, and had been locked there for years. At another point, I was seriously considering shooting myself with a nearby handgun because I thought that two people had been killed violently due to my actions. Then I actually went to N. Dakota (weird, as I've never been there) to hunt down the killer.
> 
> Luckily, I had my girlfriend with me and she was able to talk me down. That was the most scared I've ever been of anything in my life, and a large part of why I'm mostly sober these days. I still worry that if she hadn't been there, I might not have made it back to sanity...
> 
> mike


The problem with adderall and alcohol is your heart. Mixing depressants and stimulants can have weird reactions occasionally. 

Damn that sounds like a crazy two weeks though. I usually just go a couple days at a time with out sleep, but fuckkk man that shit sounds rough. I'm more of a steady doser with amps. I like the overall feeling of it rather than the rush or high. 80-120mg of XR a day usually, and the occasional 200+ when I feel like really binging.

Fuck two weeks though lol.


----------



## mksnowboarder

lobotomy3yes said:


> The problem with adderall and alcohol is your heart. Mixing depressants and stimulants can have weird reactions occasionally.



Heart problems *probably* don't explain your symptoms, though. As for the stimulant + depressant combo, people are usually talking about users who intravenously administer things like heroin + cocaine or heroin + methamphetamine when they reference studies about cumulative (as in "not acute," like your symptoms were acute) heart damage.

Not trying to argue with you, I just like to know the answers for biochem shit. So link me to a study if I'm wrong!

mike


----------



## lobotomy3yes

mksnowboarder said:


> Heart problems *probably* don't explain your symptoms, though. As for the stimulant + depressant combo, people are usually talking about users who intravenously administer things like heroin + cocaine or heroin + methamphetamine when they reference studies about cumulative (as in "not acute," like your symptoms were acute) heart damage.
> 
> Not trying to argue with you, I just like to know the answers for biochem shit. So link me to a study if I'm wrong!
> 
> mike



Oh no, your posts are actually helpful. I'm just going off the stuff I found on some medical sites I googled. Basically they way I see it is your heart rate goes through the roof while you are in a fucked up state already, if you freak out it is probably going to be bad. Heart rate spikes are never fun, but if youza fucked up that rush is going to feel pretty intense.


----------



## mksnowboarder

lobotomy3yes said:


> Oh no, your posts are actually helpful. I'm just going off the stuff I found on some medical sites I googled. Basically they way I see it is your heart rate goes through the roof while you are in a fucked up state already, if you freak out it is probably going to be bad. Heart rate spikes are never fun, but if youza fucked up that rush is going to feel pretty intense.



Amen. You get that heart rate increase, and add in WAAAAY too much nor/adrenaline, glutamate, nor/epinephrine (these chemicals are associated in any fear response situation), and you've got a recipe for disaster.

mike


----------



## L.C.

i freak out sometimes. i get tired of arguing, and tell every one i want to hop by myself, i'll meet you in the next city. i always make it there though. my worst freak-out is i wake up in a frenzy from night terrors. i tell people when we get a hote leave the t.v. or alight on unless you want the curtains ripped of the wall. as long as i can see, i don't freak. worst alchohol freak was in nola.i got stopped for spanging on decator st. i got whisky black-out pissed off. i was told i was in a fight w/ a tourist kicked out a car window,and jumped on the hood of a cop car and pissed on the windshield on royal st. in front of a ton of tourists. lucky me had friends to get me the hell outa dodge before i got arrested.


----------



## Wolfeyes

Had my first real freakout.

The short version: Two weeks ago, LARGE quantities of alcohol in a short amount of time(15 suicide shots in half an hour, on an empty stomach) and being rejected/ignored by my girl on what was supposed to be "our" night.

Went outside to smoke a cig when the booze hit me all at once, started flipping out, walking down the street screaming and kicking/throwing anything I could get my hands on. My friends literally had to drag me back into the house, where I spent a couple of hours praying to St. Porcelain, crying my eyes out, pushing away anybody that tried to help me, just repeating "I don't need anyone, just let me die"

Normally I'm a happy drunk, but that night I was somewhere between angry and utterly fucking rock-bottom hopeless. Looking back, I'm pretty sure I was, in fact, trying to kill myself.


----------



## Pseudonymical

Alright, so last year I went out travelling for the first time. This was in August. I went with my friends Neil (metalhead) and Evan (indie music? hipster? I don't even fucking know anymore). It was our third day out, and we were in Boston. We ran into some crusties busking, and we joined in and played music with them for a a while. We wound up asking them about train hopping, and this guy named Rebo took us down to Boston's yard. Now, up until now Neil had been like "come on, you guys are pussies, let's ride a fuckin' train!" while Evan and I had been saying that we knew he was just gonna ditch when things started to look a little sketchy. 

So we get to the yard, which is pretty inner city, and it is absolutely filthy, and covered in shit. We had never ridden before, and we really didn't know what we were doing. After a minute Neil just says, "Yeah.... This is where I'm gonna ditch you guys, and take a bus back home.." And then he came back and asked us to help him climb over the fence again... 


And in the end, we wound up realizing that we really didn't know what we were doing, so we left like fifteen minutes after he did, and we didn't actually ride until we'd hitched to Wisconsin, and had learned a lot more about it.


----------



## mksnowboarder

mksnowboarder said:


> Amen. You get that heart rate increase, and add in WAAAAY too much nor/adrenaline, glutamate, nor/epinephrine (these chemicals are associated in any fear response situation), and you've got a recipe for disaster.



I can't figure out how to edit my posts, but I don't know what I was thinking as I typed this. Nor/adrenaline are the same things as nor/epinephrine.

mike


----------



## Mr. Expendable

I got a short but shitty story that only an alcoholic would get.... well idk remember what we were doing it was either we snuck into a movie and drank or we drank with a bunch of locals but after we got back to our strawberry stand squat non of us could sleep because we where all D.T.ing so we walk to a cvs down the street, we had just enough for three 40oz but the cvs wouldnt sell because non of us had an ID so my friend said he knew a place on the other site of town... take into consideration this was about 1:30 am and prohibition was 2 so we walk and walk and ended up running the last few blocks only to get there at like 205... it sucked and me and one of my friends ended up arguing for a while and he bitched how he wanted to go back to the squat and i told him we where going to another place then he bitched about mosquitos we ended up going to the closer spot and to our luck someone brought down a king sized mattress... so we counted it as a good night just cuz that and tried to passout... the money ended up going to a good breakfast 3 ice cold hurricanes which hit us good cuz the lack of sleep and food.... then some clepto chick we where with went to albertsons and stole enough food to feed us all... it was a feast.... lunchables sandwiches cookies goldfish soda.... amazing.... thats why i love when bad shit happens cuz if you just get over it good shit eventually comes


----------



## kai

i've felt pretty stressed being in countries where I couldn't speak the language trying to navigate my way to a spot to hitchhike or just get by in general. 

Never went home before because of a freakout. It did seem a little strange at first, going town to town so frequently and never having a place and barely a dollar to my name trying to get by...but I got used to it.

generally I tend to freak out more when I get job, place to live, girlfriend, think about going to school and all that other established lifestyle stuff- I suppose it's relative though.


----------



## iamwhatiam

havin trouble thinkin of a freakout at the moment, but it was pretty scary/freakish seeing a friend run down the hill clutching his head while blood gushing down his face, sayin he'd been hit by a train.....we couldn't tell for sure if his skull had been cracked.
yea...it was his own stupid fault tho. you don't get stoned and play around on the the side of the tracks near an oncoming train. lucky he wasn't killed


----------



## venusinpisces

There used to be a girl at one of the big NYC LES squats named A. I will not say her full name because she might be embarrassed about this. A. was completely obsessed with psychedelics and had a daily LSD habit that she passed on to me for a few short weeks before I had enough. Needless to say she was not all there. Well, one day somebody showed up with some Jimsonweed. Already a problem. A. decides to do some and of course has a meltdown. She then decides that a pile of rags is a dead baby and calls the cops on the squat. Last time I saw her she was walking around in nothing but a sheet saying she was part of some temple called Church of the Psychedelic. ok.

Another jimsonweed story: This one happened at a regional rainbow gathering in colorado. It was a pretty big regional and somebody had showed up with jimsonweed (aka datura) that they were passing out like candy. THis is such a bad idea and for so many reasons. Number one, it is not like LSD which the majority of people can do without major incident. Datura, on the other hand, has given people heart attacks and causes vomiting. It's considered to be a toxin. Not only that but the trips are known to be much more intense and are usually not very enjoyable. So some idiots are passing it around (I was offered some and declined) and pretty soon one of the guys who had been smoking it wanders out into the middle of the lake. I was not there when this happened but later heard that he drowned from getting tangled up in the roots at the bottom of the lake. Before he died he screamed at the top of his lungs "Don't let them kill me!"

There are more but I will have to post them later.


----------



## RideMoreTrains

i have never freaked out while traveling and don't have any stories to tell about other people however there have been a few times i went hiking in Daniel Boone natl. park and got lost. Got lost one time with a guy that is not familiar with the woods and he was freaking out big time. eventually found a creek i knew we could follow out. i have lived in the woods most of my life so getting lost is not a big deal. this guy just could not handle it. eventually i had to lie and pretend everything was okay, before it was actually okay. last time i ever take a boy from the city into the woods. he said everything looked the same and the lack of noise, and commotion really bothered him. hell when i was a kid we used to get lost in the woods on purpose.


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

Me !?!?!?
Hmm my last 'Freak Out' while travelling was in Oric on Hwy 101 in Nor California.

I'd wilderness walked into the forest to go hang out with the tallest Redwoods on earth.
All ready with my 50 foot rope to hang my food and stuff away from the bears.

Crack of dawn "Raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhh!
Crashing noises, breaking branches, something coming straight for me!!

"Ah what the fuck!!!! It's a fucking monster, that's no fucking bear !! OMFG!!!!!!!"

I peek out my little tent and a whole FUCKING HERD of Roosevelt Elk -the BIG monster sized ones you know!!
We'll there headed straight for me less than 20 foot away!!

Luckily they walk past me and don't squash me. 
So I high tail it out - I panicked I am embarrassed, little old me who has wilderness hiked & camped ALL my life.

Or how bout the one about my old man !!?!?!?
Well he was a home bum old Punk rocker living under bridges in LA when I bumped into him after not having
seen him since 1984!!
So I say, "you gotta choice, be a homebum or come travelling with me, cause I aint spending my life under this
shitty overpass in Hollywood anymore!!!!"

So off we go hitching from LA, by the time we end up in Arcata he is out of his mind!!
We end up in the Community Forest and he is losing his mind, panicking!!
He sees headlights up on the top road and freaks out runs screaming in to the woods, and it's damn dark in there!!
I ifnally find him after climbing straight up a muddy hill on my knees with a full winter pack.

He's screaming 'come get me. arrrest me put me in the psych ward, I can't take anymore".

I love the little guy dearly,
but it was the case of the guy who had lived outside in the city for 20 years but got out
into the woods & freaked out.....

hahahahahahahaha


----------



## playedout

i was in LA strung out on heroin and makin a shit ton of money in pasadena. heroin addiction and alot of money may seem like they go hand in hand but they really dont. anyways the dope dealer was all the way in skid row (of course) and for a few days we didnt feel like making that trip so we just bought a bunch of meth every day in pasadena. after my 3rd or 4th day awake and tweaked out of course i started seein shit and alot of people that i know werent really there just because the hallucinations were so outragous. but they were fucking out to get me and they were everywhere. so i walk down colorado ave for hours tryin to escape all these people that just kept appearing out of no where. my road dog was with me at first but after i decided he was with them anf freaked out on him he went somewhere else. but as i was walking tryin to escape these people i decided it was safest to walk right down the middle of the street because there were no bushes or walls they could jump out from behind there. the cops didnt like that. they warned me a couple of times to get the fuck out of the street and go to bed before they arrested me. after like the 4th time they took me to jail. but it didnt stop there, these fucks were in the vents and everything. after a few hours of goin nuts in a holding cell they took me to the hospital and they gave me some shot that knocked me out and it all went away.. the whole thing was so crazy and realistic i was paranoid for a couple of weeks after too. but i got over it and ill never fuck with meth again.


----------



## venusinpisces

Ok for real now I have freaked out a bunch of times. I freaked out on the Taos mesa when my friend tried to get me to sleep in her van full of frozen maggots and trash piles. Her trailer was piled up with trash all the way to the ceiling and she said I could stay in there with her but there was literally only a tiny little 3x6 foot area to squeeze into with only a wood stove to heat it!? No. Don't do meth, kids. I got over it and slept in the maggot van. Oh well, they were frozen so it's not like they would be crawling on me. It was about 20 degrees at night then so sleeping outside wasn't really an option with my shivering dog.

And then I used to freak out from doing LSD because I lost the ability to talk and when people talked to me I had to start wandering. I got stopped by the police for wandering through traffic in Atlanta. Another time I tried to take my clothes off in Boston commons and a friend stopped me. Good thing he did because I probably would have ended up in solitary confinement. Then I took off and ended up sitting in this really rich neighborhood scribbling on a napkin until a car stopped and some computer guy picked me up. He was really weird and I don't think he talked very much either. He didn't even have a bed or sheet/blanket at his apartment, just a huge pile of books and papers all over the place. He slept on all the rumpled up papers on the other side of the room!!! And that guy had a *lot* of money too. WTF! I don't do LSD anymore but thinking about that guy always makes me laugh.


----------



## Nelco

same here..first time I've actually been home with mom
it's weird getting bossed around


----------



## Nelco

the ex called my mom..hence i'm here with my mom
thanks ex


----------



## Nelco

i had one friend..no, two friends strip down on an acid black out..nothing like a naked rob-a-meany with just shoes on, perched in a tree,..acid..


----------



## Nelco

damn it..keep messing this up


drunken marauder said:


> I've had a couple of freak outs... Normally they involve the police looking for me.. Running out of places to camp/and or hustle.. Being sick and owing the dopeman enough money that he really wants to see me.. Nothing to drastic really... But what is a freak out?? Someone fight or flight mode going into hyper drive..





Nym said:


> speaking of freak outs
> i got a personal one for yall
> 
> in arcata
> siting in redwood park
> i decided it would be a great idea to eat a shit ton of acid
> and help the group drink 5 spacebags
> bad bad idea
> some screaming and yelling and a black out later
> i wake up to find out
> i went complete wing nut
> thought i was being choked and couldnt breath
> 4 of my friends had to hold me down for a good while
> to keep me from further riping out my hair and facial piercings
> this went on for a good 2 hours
> 
> so yes
> even the best of us have those moments
> of complete total wingnut freak outs
> 
> i think it was fucking funny as shit
> and will comtinue to stay away from lsd


----------



## Nelco

Mouse said:


> well, I had to run back home after a boyfriend beat the living shit out of me and I had a nervous breakdown because i realized just how fucked my life had become.
> 
> can't say i know anyone personally whose done that. usually those things happen in your own time when you're alone and at your weakest so others don't get the satisfaction of seeing it happen.


----------



## Nelco

i've had a whiskey freak out moment..
i was with the ex and his new friend was hitting on me and my ex is usually the crazy jealous type..but not this time..so shit was driving me crazy..i ended up blacking his buddies eye, for not putting his clothes back on, while looking at me like "that", than immeadetely blacking my ex's eye for laughing about it..because i was drunk..
..than we got kicked out of dude's apartment in colorado
..than into beating up the local yuppie for pulling a knife on me and the ex, for arguing with eachother about everything..i don't think we tryed to spange him..
..and than i accidentally broke a store window with my head, when i was sitting up against the wall, shaking my head to close to the window..trying to tell my ex he was driving me crazy...
..than kicking out random cars tail lights out of a rage..
..it all ended happily, when the ex told me he finished knocking out the tail lights for me, when i was storming off cussing about it all, looking for a place to drop and sleep off the whiskey..
..last time i've drunk whiskey


----------



## Diagaro

Well now this thread has piqued my curiosity . . .
Recently I had two in tow one claimed simply to be what I call "old hat" claiming a substantial number of rydes under their belt, but in a drunken slurry of idiocy accidentally lamented that "this is the first time I've rode trains" I took note of this and our next hop was inside of a rear unit (not rear facing but forward facing - just behind the lead) due to the entire length being AT's
said individual was so amazed by the commonplace high risk ryde that It became apparent that he was greener than even I and had been faking the funk - Not really a freak out just similar in my mind. on an unrelated note we had to go on without this person because of some incidents having to do with weed, money mongering personal space concerns.
It may be a wile before we take a perfect stranger along with us its hardenough for me to compromise with Hippychick, I'm so used to traveling alone . . . 
I loath the idea of holding others hands If I wanted to be a father I would go home . . .


----------



## Myechtatel

Haha. I never even thought that other people might have this problem too. Well here's mine:

Since I was sixteen me and my friend, we'll call him Brooks, were in this punk band and played lots of shows in Atlanta. By the time I was 18 it had gotten pretty big but then fell apart for a few different reasons. Anyway, me and Brooks still hung out all the time along with Matt, the singer. But after the band fell apart we had no idea what we were gonna do. We tried starting other bands but it all proved useless. We were too punk rock to get jobs or go to college. We had heard stories of these mystical squatters and trainhoppers but never really had any proof. Eventually I ran out of money and had to move back with my parents whom had moved to Florida. Matt had gotten a job doing some half assed construction work and eventually became too involved with his new girlfriend to care about anything else. In the meantime Brooks had started going to college. Partly because his parents were making him and partly because he wanted to. I was finishing my last semester of high school, my girlfriend had moved down to florida with me and soon I found Crimethinc. That was it for me. I started going to the local Food Not Bombs and when I found dumpster diving I was convinced that I didn't need no fucking job. I could live out of dumpsters! Anyway my girlfriend and I got real excited and started really looking into traveling the country hitchhiking and dumpsterdiving. I had kept contact with Brooks and he was excited about it too. Eventually I convinced him to come down to Florida and we could start living our dream. So he did. He quit college, told his parents to go fuck themselves, left his girlfriend and planned to disappear with me and my girl. dumpsterdiving, hitching, train hopping and playing music for the rest of our days. Well we spent about 2 months planning and obtaining gear. we had somewhat limited funds and very limited knowledge. When all was said and done we left and came back three times within 2 weeks. We had no clue what we were doing. so we inally got everything worked out but decided we had to leave florida. so we got three tickets to Athens, GA. A town brooks and i were pretty familiar with and knew we could make it and have a good time. so we got there and had a pretty rough start. id say the first three days. we figured out not all dumpsters are magical, walmart tents are NOT waterproof, military backpacks SUCK and don't pack your bag like you're going into the himalayan mountains for 2 weeks! me and my girl were pretty determined but we could tell he was caving in. yeah, we got wet in our cheap ass tent, our shit was HEAVY, we looked RIDICULOUS, we werent eating good and we were just pretty miserable. so by the fourth day he decided to go back home. that was the day things really turned around. We snuck into a folk festival, and got tons of free food. We calculated over $100 that we didn't have to pay. Then we discovered spanging. downtown Athens on a friday night we were making serious cash. But he still left. He said he'd come back and start traveling eventually... now he's got a job and an apartment. never to return. me and my girlfriend have learned a lot and are able to travel very comfortably and happily. I couldn't be more happier with how I'm spending my life.

That's my traveler freakout story. hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## Diagaro

Well lemme say thanks for that story.
But I am perplexed. Maybe this may make me seem en "elitist asshole" if so, so be it.
How can someone screw up dumpstering? It stands to reason: If the establishment sells food chances of discarded food are 99.8% likely to be present. food is the one thing you should never have to go without. between straight up telling a restaurant manager "I'm a traveling bum, please feed me?" asking full patrons with "white boxes" (white to-go Styrofoam boxes) "spare some leftovers for a traveling bum" and when they are all sleeping in there comfy beds at night or shooting dope, your rooting around through there tossings behind the restaurant. Course most food in a restaurant dumpster has been dropped on a floor, half eaten or something else nasty truth told you have to have a steel lined stomach - see me for instance I can eat week old pizza, raw hamburger, dirt and in all probability day old dog diarrhea - course I have been doing this for over a decade but I'm sure you got the hang of it by now


----------



## coolguyeagle76'

ive never freaked out. im fucking smooth. EXCEPT the very first time i ever "traveled" i was like 16, i hitched to nola with a girl id known for about three weeks prior. somehow for some reason i wound up telling her i loved her and then immediately took it back, and then decided that she was a burden on me or something and id have much better luck hitching without a beautiful girl at my side... she wound up following me through the worst ghetto imaginable crying while i tried to ditch her, ended up giving up and kinda making up and she got her mom to put us up in fancy ass hotels for three nights, then we hitched back to florida...


----------



## Myechtatel

Diagaro said:


> Well lemme say thanks for that story.
> But I am perplexed. Maybe this may make me seem en "elitist asshole" if so, so be it.
> How can someone screw up dumpstering? It stands to reason: If the establishment sells food chances of discarded food are 99.8% likely to be present. food is the one thing you should never have to go without. between straight up telling a restaurant manager "I'm a traveling bum, please feed me?" asking full patrons with "white boxes" (white to-go Styrofoam boxes) "spare some leftovers for a traveling bum" and when they are all sleeping in there comfy beds at night or shooting dope, your rooting around through there tossings behind the restaurant. Course most food in a restaurant dumpster has been dropped on a floor, half eaten or something else nasty truth told you have to have a steel lined stomach - see me for instance I can eat week old pizza, raw hamburger, dirt and in all probability day old dog diarrhea - course I have been doing this for over a decade but I'm sure you got the hang of it by now



there was still food. just not the quantity or quality we were used to. we were used to driving to the local supermarket(winn dixie, sedano's, natural foods stores) and having enough food to feed 50 people a week. which is what we did. we eventually started our own FNB chapter in kissimmee and made awesome vegan meals for 30-50 people. and we brought leftover food to orlando FNB the next day. but anyway, we were downtown Athens. I don't know if you've ever been there but they have a weird way of picking up trash. on a certain day they bring big trash bags out to the sidewalk for pickup. there are no dumpsters downtown. if you go after those trash bags, people will stare you down until the owner comes out and beats you with a broom. haha. and all the supermarkets were quite a walk. but we figured it out. we didn't starve.


----------



## venusinpisces

All the most interesting freakout stories I have involve psychedelics. Of course there are plenty of alcohol/speed freakouts but those are mostly just depressing. So this one is about my friend who took some LSD and then invaded a donut shop, started babbling nonsense and then got arrested for disturbing the peace. She said the cops were transforming into actual pigs in the squad car and she couldn't stop laughing. When they placed her in solitary confinement she ran over to the guard and asked him if he had a penis. He said no. (She was 15 at the time so I'm sure that fact had something to do with his response.) She then decided that the best thing to do would be to break out of jail using her own piss as an acid to dissolve the floor which would then break through to the other side of the planet. So she took off all her clothes and proceeded to try it. ineffective. She then tried using her clothes to try to scrub it in, working at this for some time before getting discouraged.

I don't remember the rest of the story at this point. I thought it was funny when she told me but it's also kind of sad since she was a foster kid and isn't doing too well these days.


----------



## ericafuckyea

i have an inordinate ammount of freakout stories, was kind of expecting someone to post one.  all of them involve being strung out on heroin or being way too high on other drugs. drugs + traveling DO NOT MIX.

heres an old one...
was in NYC in 07 when I first started traveling. Basically living in TSP. On the fourth of july I got in a fight with this guy I liked and got really drunk. started raging down ave A, climbed on top of a taxi at 7th and A and refused to get down until three police cruisers pulled up. amazingly didnt get arrested. ended up laying on some matress outside some bar screaming at the sky, two yuppie chicks gave me 40 dollars because they thought I was 'funny.' Continued bombing down the street shouldr checking people and screaming at them, some guy took me out to dinner and bought me macaroni and cheese. ended up meeting two european lesbians who were making some documentary about travelers, they took me to mars bar and bought me shots of jaeger and filmed me until i blacked out. woke up under the 9th street scaffolding with 50 dollars in my pocket, so it ended up being a pretty good night. But I was covered in bruises and my knuckles were skinned to the bone almost, blood all over my arms, no idea how that happened.

another freakout, also in Tompkins afew years later. I was working on my bike and two kids I know were talking shit about my ex Joel, we were dating at the time so I defended him and told them to shut up, etc. When I tried to walk away one of the kids threw a white box of food at me. I still had a wrench in my hand and ran at him, jumping on his back and hitting him in the head with it (bitch move, i deserved this next part.) He flipped me over and slammed me on the ground then basically sat on me and held me down while I tried to wrestle away from him. Some random mexican guy broke us up.

It was extremely common when I was on dope for me to get too high, get hella irritated for no reason, and either blow up at people or ditch them for no fucking reason. I've also spent alot of time running around san francisco screaming at yuppies and sometimes invisible people (yay methamphetamines!)

A recent one. I was in NOLA about a month after halloween. These kids had just ripped me off when i was trying to buy dope from them, it was only ten bucks but I was going through some shit with my dad being sick and was having a generally terrible time in New Orleans. I went to my friends house and he gave me some packets of ramen. I left to go to Hanks to get a beer. There were like fifty traveling kids sitting outside so I became more irritated because I still needed to spange. I went in to check the prices on the cheepest beer there then walked outside to go panhandle at the shell. As I walked out one of the dudes who worked there ran after me, grabbed me, and brought me back inside. I got accused of stealing the packet of ramen in my pocket. Already being very upset, dope sick, and not being the kind of asshole who would steal from Hanks I started crying and telling him over and over to check the camera. He eventually let me leave cuz he knew he was wrong. One of the many kids outside asked me what happened and I flipped my shit, telling him that what happened was "a bunch of dumb ass oogles like you are fucking up this neighborhood and blowing up every spot in the fucking city , pissing off the locals and making it hard on the kids who actually live here." And a bunch of other dumb, accusatory shit. I don't live in Nola, I was just being an asshole.

yeah. now that ive been clean for a little while i realise i was a heinous bitch the whole time i was strung out, which was pretty much the entire time i was traveling. i would go from place to place, basically junk touring. no fun.


----------



## Nelco

so many stories..ones about ditching people....sneaking in a place of business to sleep...almost getting aressted for being on the "wrong side of the bridge" in gulf shores alabama..stories with guns....stepping off a two story building..trying to out run scary cocaine dealers because they thought i was out to get them or something..almost being drowned by this guy..


----------



## Nelco

I was excellent at finding insane ppl
I was a sucker for the misunderstood folks...
now i'm just an asshole to them if they don't get away from me


----------



## robbaked

I think i know Joel. Good kid


----------



## LeeevinKansas

I lived in a 400 acre forest park here in wichita ks for 3 weeks at one time. Now this place is a city park, meaning you know ppl other than myself, and theyre kids, and pets, and what not, come along walking through it all the time.
So lets stop and put ourself in the average mind of the average ignorant city folk. Here they are in this pristeen lil community with a nice thick wooded park to walk around in in their offtime. How would they feel if there was a crazy fuckin dirty homeless guy living in their perfect little world?
This was always in my mind... especially since my main camp was about 50ish feet from one of the trails, and old trail, but none the less that trail saw about 1 to 10 ppl on it every day or 2.
Anyways so back then i smoked a lotta dope. And drank a lotta beer.

As the days grew into weeks i developed a very real case of paranoia. For some god damned reason there was always a plane flying directly above me, and flying low, whenever i was high or trippin on shit. I would always fucking see hikers pop the fuck outta nowhere whenever i was high or on shit. Id always here the sirens of cops and ems out in the city.

I think my greatest freakout though was one night i tripped damned hard on a double dose of 2ci (synthetic hallucinogen). well i woke up in the morning to 9 deer standing around my camp. im assuming they were deer anyways i could barely make out their shape. well i was sleeping beneath a bunch of pine trees. so i go to stand up, and run directly into a branch, and just like all the other branches on all the other trees in that area, it was completely covered in crows. or ravens. fucking some kind of bird. and immediately here i am trippin my ass off, aswirl in a fucking tornado of birds and branches and thorns and intense visuals..... i dk who was more freaked out, me or the animals. hahahaha


----------



## acrata4ever

Komjaunimas said:


> I didn't quite get you, but if its about squatting... its a sad story...
> Squatting in Netherlands was banned in 2009.12.01, from 2010.01.01 its a criminal offense thath can lead for upto 3 years of imprisonment


in 05 i got sick of managing a hostel and considered buying a bakfeits putting a hinged lid on and sleeping in that.


----------



## Komjaunimas

acrata4ever said:


> in 05 i got sick of managing a hostel and considered buying a bakfeits putting a hinged lid on and sleeping in that.



Oh the irony... i practically never rode a bike in Netherlands thrue the whole years, cause i was shitfaced 24//7 and all my atempts would end up in injuries. I still have scars ...


----------



## acrata4ever

yeah i quit drinkin awhile back. but i had work as a private garbage man and doing handy man work. and was always carrying shit from gamma. oh and hostel groceries. so i was thinking fuck the bed and exploitation. and just do deliveries repairs and trash oh and night guard duty. i had to sleep in the vestibule on a bunk because the drunks would forget the code and start breaking the door down. i had to fix the lock once a week. my guard duty consisted of kicking out stowaways on the roof fire escape basement. it was a bitch. i ran it as a collective. but then the others turned on me when they found out i got paid for working 70+ hours a week. and picking up their slack. it sucked but i love hotel work.


----------



## Who the hell knows

===


----------

